# What quote is in your head currently?



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

"My BS detector is going DING" - Ghsot Stories



Rules are simple, keep it SFW, and just post random quotes you get stuck in your head!
(Placed in off-topic because I'm well aware that threads get out of topic VERY quick)


----------



## Gother (Jul 25, 2021)

"Not my pig, not my farm" Letter Kenny

Simply means not my problem lol


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 25, 2021)

"If God had wanted you to live he would not have created ME!" - The Soldier (Team Fortress 2)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

A thousand candles can be lit from one single candle, and the life of that candle will never be shortened. (Borderlands 2)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2021)

"Don't believe everything on the internet just because there's quotation marks around it."~Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## FenrirWing (Jul 25, 2021)

Not really a quote but the most recent in my head is from a song: "A little bit of everything, all of the time, apathy's a tragedy, and boredom is a crime, anything and everything, all of the time" Welcome to the Internet by Bo Burnham in his new special Inside. Kind of changed how I thought about how I use the internet, how I am always trying to find something to do and if I cant find anything, go on Youtube, or do something random, hence, boredom is a crime. Its a good special and I highly recommend it as well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2021)

"Exterminate! Annihilate! Destroy!"
-The Daleks/Rotersand


----------



## Gother (Jul 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Don't believe everything on the internet just because there's quotation marks around it."~Abraham Lincoln.


2nd best quote from ol' Abe, the best one is...

"If you see tentacles, there is a good chance you're in Japan" Honest Abe


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 27, 2021)

"no good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 27, 2021)

FenrirWing said:


> Not really a quote but the most recent in my head is from a song: "A little bit of everything, all of the time, apathy's a tragedy, and boredom is a crime, anything and everything, all of the time" Welcome to the Internet by Bo Burnham in his new special Inside. Kind of changed how I thought about how I use the internet, how I am always trying to find something to do and if I cant find anything, go on Youtube, or do something random, hence, boredom is a crime. Its a good special and I highly recommend it as well.


I absoilutely love Bo Burnham. I've been an avid fan of his since he first started on Youtube!



O.D.D. said:


> "no good deed goes unpunished"


I be doing a lot of good deeds, wheres my punishings???


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 27, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> I be doing a lot of good deeds, wheres my punishings???


I'm hogging them all


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 27, 2021)

"Humidititties" - My dumb fiance.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 28, 2021)

“It is Wednesday my dudes.”

I always get this in my head EVERY Wednesday.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> “It is Wednesday my dudes.”
> 
> I always get this in my head EVERY Wednesday.


"HUMP DAAAAAY" gets stuck in mine tbh


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 29, 2021)

"Tudo bem se um garoto tem Padrinhos Mágicos"
(the "It flips your lid when you are the kid with Fairly OddParents" part of the song)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2021)

I feel like chicken tonight, like chicken tonight!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 29, 2021)

"I wanna be a pizza" - twisted sentence from an old MSN Plus! sound


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 31, 2021)

I rewatched X-Men: Apocalypse like a week ago bc guilty pleasure movie and I can't get the monologue from the nuke scene out of my head. The use of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 Op 92 really sells the scene. 

_It's always the same. And now all this. No more stones. Not more spears. No more slings. No more swords. No more weapons! No more systems! No more! No more superpowers.

They put so much faith in their... tools and their... machines.

You can fire your arrows from the Tower of Babel. *BUT YOU CAN NEVER STRIKE GOD!*_


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 3, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> “It is Wednesday my dudes.”
> 
> I always get this in my head EVERY Wednesday.


darn.
if i'd only got here tomorrow.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 3, 2021)

Cash is king.
Gold is golden.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 3, 2021)

"*No!* It is not...*hands*...that call us...it is..._*desire*!" _-Pinhead


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Aug 3, 2021)

_"You think I came out' the p-ssy drawing f-ckin' Mozart?!"_
—*Arin Hanson*


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

"twas the 8th of august. they came, they vore, they saw. scratch that, reverse it."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2021)

"Biggest swing in jungle history. Will hurt very much....but George have to do it!"
-_George of the Jungle (1997)_


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 14, 2021)

Please let this be a normal field trip.


----------



## aomagrat (Sep 25, 2021)

"What we've got here, is failure to communicate."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

This is my boomstick..


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

"Life is a terrible teacher, it kills all of its students"


----------



## miss_samychan (Oct 2, 2021)

"The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind." - Alex [Life is Strange: True Colors]


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore... - Dean Martin


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 20, 2021)

"The modern mind longs for The Future in the same way that the medieval mind longed for Heaven." -Wendell Berry


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2021)

I am the Great Cornholio!  I need tp for my bunghole...


----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)

We came, we saw, we kicked its ass.
~Peter Venkman


----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am the Great Cornholio!  I need tp for my bunghole...


I heard there was going to be another toilet paper shortage, so you’re probably gonna be shit out of luck.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Oct 21, 2021)

"Avocados from Mexico"
                        - some local commercial in SoCal


----------



## ben909 (Oct 21, 2021)

"its no time to hold me accountable morty"-rick


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 21, 2021)

Whatever.

- Vex, League of Legends.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Oct 21, 2021)

"But I don't wanna use my head! AHHHH!"
-Rex, Toy Story 2


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2021)

"Winged _freak_..._terrorizes_? Mmmm...wait'll they get a load of _me...<laughter>"  _-Joker, Batman


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2021)

"Could it be that somebody else is looking into my mind? Some other place, somewhere, some other time?"
The Alan Parsons Project- Some Other Time


----------



## Outré (Oct 22, 2021)

What’s in the box?

Pain.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 23, 2021)

It is constantly assumed, especially in our Tolstoyan tendencies, that when the lion lies down with the lamb the lion becomes lamb-like. But that is brutal annexation and imperialism on the part of the lamb. That is simply the lamb absorbing the lion instead of the lion eating the lamb. The real problemm is---Can the lion lie down with the lamb and still retain his royal ferocity?

- G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 25, 2021)

"25 years ago they spoke out and they broke out of recession and oppression and together they toked and they folked out with guitars around a bonfire just singing and clapping, man, what the hell happened?"


----------



## Mambi (Oct 25, 2021)

Context: This quote at about 7:55 is from reviewer Saberspark and is from a review of a North Korean kids show (propaganda of course)


"He has a foxy assistant to help him out" (literally, she's a hot fox)

"I just want to let you all know...even in a totalitarian dictatorship...where people are stripped of their freedoms...
and are forced to submit under penalty of *death...FURRIES! STILL!! EXIST!!!"*


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> "where people are stripped of their freedoms..."
> "forced to submit under penalty"*
> "FURRIES EXIST"*


well i guess we know what their bedroom interests are


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 23, 2021)

"There are three basic types, Mr. Pizer: The Wills, the Won'ts and the Can'ts.  The Wills accomplish everything, the Won'ts oppose everything, and the Can'ts won't try anything."  (V.I.N.C.E.N.T)


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 23, 2021)

"You know I even fucked Tundra the polar bear character. I fucked a polar bear and I still couldn't get you out of my mind."

(Charlie Brooker's series "Black Mirror", the episode "Striking Vipers.")


----------



## Rimna (Nov 23, 2021)

Man is alone in darkness. He must bring his own light.


----------



## Outré (Nov 23, 2021)

*“On a mountain of skulls, in a castle of pain, I sat on a throne of blood! What was will be! What is will be no more! Now is the season of evil!”*


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 23, 2021)

"He's still got the girl. Follow me into a real tight holding pattern about 50 feet above him." -Helicopter pilot, King Kong (1976)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2021)

Emergency.  Induction. Port.  - Tali

What a crap day.


----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 24, 2021)

YOU COULDN'T HIT A COW'S ARSE WITH A BANJO!!

-Zane, Borderlands 3


----------



## Outré (Nov 24, 2021)

You don't have the technology or the steady hand to pull off a procedure like that, so HA!

~Mclovin


----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 24, 2021)

Death is but a door. Time is but a window. I'll be back

-Vigo the Carpathian


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 24, 2021)

Go get her, Ray. - Venkman


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Nov 25, 2021)

One who knows nothing can understand nothing.

-Ansem, Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)

"Yaess!! Because the coinangular coinangulus Is not a cakable edibl but a giant money sphretical bolus that attracts candies and angery bowlballs into yer house!"

~ @Fcomega121


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2021)

When God closes a door, I blow it the f*** up! - Mr Torque


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2021)

*NOTHING CAN DEFEAT THE PENIS.*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2021)

There are no good girls gone wrong - just bad girls found out.  Mae West


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 30, 2021)

"If I get diarrhea, on your heads be it." - My big brother


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 30, 2021)

"OHOHIHSGSHOGAISISJS ChRiStMuSs”  - Great Grandma

[ Source: 



 ]


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

Stupid jingle for Oscar Meyer hotdogs... 3rd day in a row...
It's so bad, that I have serious trouble trying fall asleep!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 5, 2021)

We came, we saw, we kicked it's ass! - Venkman


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

Actually watched the new GHOSTBUSTERS last night. Wasn't that bad, surprisingly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Actually watched the new GHOSTBUSTERS last night. Wasn't that bad, surprisingly.



Are you talking about the gender-swapped one?

I saw it years ago and didn't personally enjoy it.

I was pretty surprised so many people got spectacularly angry about it though, because it's just a movie at the end of the day.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 5, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> "OHOHIHSGSHOGAISISJS ChRiStMuSs”  - Great Grandma
> 
> [ Source:
> 
> ...


This is so underappreciated

Wish more people would see this


----------



## Raever (Dec 5, 2021)

How do you define *good *and _evil_?
*I̶'̴m̵ ̵o̷n̴l̷y̸ ̴u̶s̶i̷n̶g̴ ̵w̵h̸a̷t̷ ̶t̸h̴e̴ ̶g̵o̴d̶s̴ ̶g̴a̵v̷e̴ ̷m̸e̷...*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 5, 2021)

Shamone! Hee hee!


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you talking about the gender-swapped one?
> 
> I saw it years ago and didn't personally enjoy it.
> 
> I was pretty surprised so many people got spectacularly angry about it though, because it's just a movie at the end of the day.


Negative. The NEW one, with the granddaughter following Egon's footsteps. Afterlife.


----------



## Beazy (Dec 14, 2021)

“Promise me you'll always remember: You're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.”

-Christopher Robin to Winnie the Pooh

_____
https://apix-drive.com/en/wise


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

Bulgarian insult I read today:  _"Gladna Karpatska valchitza s dalag kosam minet da ti prai deeba"_

Apparently translates to: *"Let a hungry Carpathian long-haired she-wolf blow your dick, fuck" *


I dunno...*is* that really an _insult _to us furries? Cause I gotta say that sounds more like a nice RP fantasy to me. <_lol_>











						The 9 Most Devastating Insults From Around the World
					

A responsible traveler won't set foot in another country without knowing how to viciously insult the people in their native language. Odds are, you won't even make it out of the airport before a situation arises that requires obscenities. But "obscenity" is an




					www.cracked.com


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 20, 2022)

"i'm not a man searching the glory. i'm just the hand chosen to fight. this is the way to our freedom. i was betrayed: i'm burning at the stake".


----------



## Raever (May 20, 2022)

"It is time for you to look inward, and start asking yourself the big questions. Who *are* you, and what do _you_ want?" 
- Iroh, _Avatar: The Last Airbender_


----------



## Shyy (May 20, 2022)

"No, not today. Tomorrow isn't looking to good either." My boss telling a customer get stuffed...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 20, 2022)

"Nature is like a runaway dump truck: hot, fast, and full of garbage."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 21, 2022)

"Why worry? Each of us is wearing an unlicensed nuclear accelerator on his back."


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

"No I'm not afraid of hard work. I get everything I want."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2022)

"Evil laughter"

-Eris Morn, Destiny 2-

..did you just smile? Then you must have seen things, guardian UwU


----------



## Joni (Oct 15, 2022)

"The point of chemistry is not to be barbaric, the point of chemistry is to play god" -Tom from Explosions&Fire-


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2022)

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho. It's off to work i go


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2022)

"No, the stove warranty does <not> cover you burning you dinner. It's designed for heating your home, NOT cooking food." - fellow coworker trying to explain that to an idiot about how that's not our fault.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 15, 2022)

"What the heck is a uvula??

"It's the little dangling thing inside of Frank's--"

"Boxer shorts! GOT it!!"

"NO, not THAT little dangling thing, the one is his throat!!!"

"...I knew that."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2022)

There is peace, even in a storm.


----------



## FritzPix (Oct 19, 2022)

"oh my god"
-sufjan stevens , 'john wayne gacy, jr' 

its a haunting line in the song, it caught me so off guard my first listen


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 19, 2022)

Front Bow, Back Stern, Get it Right Squirt Or I'll Throw Your Ass Out The Little Round Window On The Side _ Quint


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 9, 2022)

"Oh, god, I'm OLD!" -Matt (Eddsworld)


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

My currently thought was. "What I'm going to write in this thread." And then I remember what was this thread for.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

"Begin defensive urination...*now*!"


----------

